# Rockwool questions



## god of war (Oct 18, 2006)

So i got a sprout in my rockwool cube. and i don't want to put it in my lettucce system for reasons of my own! And i plant the sprout and the rockwool cube in some soil or is that like bad?


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Oct 19, 2006)

i believe you can plant rockwool cubes into soil, just aslong as the cube is completely covered with soil. Otherwise the light can cause mold to grow on them


----------

